# My 20 x 26 foot garage



## imported_joeyg (Nov 8, 2012)

This is heading toward my dream garage.

Won't be much in it but vehicles.

Got the quartz epoxy floor done & loving it. 

View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment HD 006.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Never heard of quartz epoxy. What is it?


----------



## imported_joeyg (Nov 8, 2012)

Instead of the flakes that come in some finishes, they apply quartz sand instead....gives somewhat of a granite finished look.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

How does it feel? Is it like a grip or smooth? If it is like a grip is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## imported_joeyg (Nov 9, 2012)

Chris said:


> How does it feel? Is it like a grip or smooth? If it is like a grip is it hard to keep clean?



It feels smooth, but not slippery...it has somewhat of a texture but the clear finish they put on top must have a slip resistant additive in it.

Only downside is during winter, the slop that falls off the vehicles soaks into the concrete and you're just left with the dirt. With this type of floor the wet mess just sits on top of the floor.


----------

